# Bite mark on nipple not going away... what to do?



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

I'm looking for some advice from Mamas who have BTDT. My 12 month-old DD accidentally bit my nipple a week or two ago. She has only bitten me once or twice before, and that was when she first started getting teeth. I don't remember it happening this time, I think we both must have been falling asleep and she slipped off and accidentally bit me. Anyhow, it seems to not want to go away. It started out as a small bite mark, and I just kept nursing. When it got more painful (and maybe even bigger?), I tried having her nurse just from the other side for several hours, and then trying again. I've even tried pumping, although not regularly. Tonight when I pumped, it irritated the spot so much that it bled a little! Anyhow, I'm nervous about going too long without feeding her from that side, because I don't want to lose my milk (not sure how fast this happens). Even though it is very painful when she nurses, I don't mind dealing with it if it's indeed healing. So, I guess that's my question. Is it slowly healing even though it doesn't look like it, or am I just perpetuating the issue (after not nursing for a while, it will look closed up, but then after she nurses, it will open again)? Is there something that I should be doing that I haven't thought of yet? I would appreciate any ideas. TIA!


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

Bump (sorry, still suffering!)


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

Nevermind. I found this link:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...lehealing.html


----------



## chubbycheeks (Jan 10, 2004)

DS1 did the same thing to me about a year ago. . infact to this day I still have a scar from it. I did all the things that you are doing, and it did eventually heal although it took forever and it did really hurt to nurse on that side for a while. I would mainly nurse on that side just once a day (I do one sided nursing, but if you nurse from both breasts at each feeding you may want to offer the injured one last when DC isn't so hungry). Try some Lanolin on it as well, it helped me to feel better! HTH and good luck healing!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This happened to me when my first was 18-months-old. I honestly though I was going to look down and see part of my nipple on the bed. Sorry, Mama!

Kellymom has awesome advice.

May I add two things from someone who has been there, done that?

1. If you can nurse her in a different so that her teeth are not pressing against the affected area (does that make sense)?

2. Earth Mama Angel Baby makes a nipple butter that worked for me ten million times better than lansinoh ever did. It's shea butter based and has some wonderful herbs in it, and it smells so yummy I want to cook with it!


----------



## SingingMama (May 3, 2005)

Thanks, Mamas, for the great ideas.







I hope it starts feeling better soon!


----------

